# PDF "insufficient data for image" error



## AWG (Oct 25, 2001)

I have received pdf files from several different sources and have attempted to read them using Acrobat Reader 5.0. The first couple of pages are fine, then usually around the third page I get an error "insufficient data for image." The result is one or several blank pages in the middle of the document. The last few pages are usually OK. I have tried various options within Reader such as disabling "Display pdf in browser", disabling "Allow fast web view", etc. I have also tried to open the file with Ghostscript and I have used both MSIE and Netscape Communicator but nothing seems to work. If anyone has had similar experiences with pdf I would greatly appreciate hearing how you resolved it. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I would suggest you clean your hard drive. Could be to many temp files on the hard drive.

Go to this site and follow the instructions that have the 3 red X's behind them and see if that helps. Sure can't hurt anything.

http://rselby98.go2click.com/Windows.html


----------

